# angel with "pimples"



## alliecat420 (Mar 28, 2009)

i know i've posted this question before but it has come up once again... i have an angel fish with what looks to be pimples on his forehead.. they are small white dots (this is not ich.. i know that for sure) that disappear and reappear theres about 3 right now..and have recently been leaving what could be called scar tissue... 

it's not effecting the other angel in the tank though.. or any of the other fish.. the angel who is infected seems fine.. i've treated this in the past with water changes and antibacterial treatment.. only to find that they just come back in a week or so.... my sister in law recently told me this happens to her oscar too but she dosnt know what it is either

my question is; does anyone have an answer? i'd love to know what this is since i seem to encounter it enough.. is this a common chiclid disease.. is it a form of lateral line disease? if so what's the best remedy

thank you in advance!


----------



## alliecat420 (Mar 28, 2009)

if it helps at all i added salt to my last water change (about 4 days after the spots appeared again) and it hasnt helped much.


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

I don't know the answer but I am thinking of hole in the head disease or perhaps it has what my one tetras has had for about 4 years. it is a virus that cause white patches. They slough of and then reappar. I have tried everything but as it is a virus no antibiotic will work. Occasionally my fish gets big blisters around its eyes and it goes nuts crashing around the tank. 
It is often caused by stress from what I have read. Check out some articles on lymphocytosis.
Google now has a fish disease book online.


----------

